# Audi's Prototype Trick Bike - 3.5lbs Frame



## Heist! (Aug 1, 2012)

Audi is known for their four-wheel drive prowess, with the Quattro mentality embodied in their very logo. But at yesterday's Worthersee AutoNews 2012 show in Austria, they pulled the sheets off of a two-wheeled creation: Their lithium-ion-battery-powered E-bike Worthersee concept.

We've seen automakers design bicycles to tuck in the trunk before, but this one isn't intended as a crunchy green adjunct to driving; instead it's meant to be an unabashed display of Audi's design and technology prowess. They make no bones about the fact that the bike is intended for "sport, fun and tricks," which explains why the thing produces more torque than my VW Golf did and has a top speed of 50 freaking miles per hour.












> The Audi e-bike Worthersee combines the Audi brand's principal competences - design, ultra, connect and e-tron-and explores the limits of what is technically feasible in terms of design, lightweight construction, networking and electric mobility. [The] ultra-light carbon-fiber frame weighs only 1,600 grams (3.53 lb). It makes use of bionic principles derived from nature. Material reinforcements are needed only at the points where loads actually occur. The swinging arm for the rear wheel is also made of CFRP. All in all, the Audi e-bike Worthersee represents the full extent of the brand's expertise in ultra-lightweight design.












The bike has three levels of power: You can either provide all of the juice by pedaling, provide some of the juice with the electric motor taking up the slack, or have the electric motor do all the work. Beyond that are two somewhat bizarre-sounding "Wheelie" modes, where you're meant to tip the bike back on its rear wheel and ride it like a Segway, with the motor taking care of the balance and braking or accelerating when you lean forwards or backwards.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Gonna need a VAG cable, software, code chart ??

On the up side, won't have to worry about vac leaks


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, great looking boulevard commuter. 

With hybrid electric power it could get traffic light hole shots, split lanes, and easily lead 40 mph traffic.

Looks like the ultimate city commuter!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

lol.. they should make a belt driven gear system. i drive an audi... in 50k miles, which in bike terms is closer to 2k, you'll have to remove everything off the frame to adjust the rear derailleur. on my car i had to take the entire front end off the car down to the timing belt, just do the thermostat. because they conveniently placed it on the engine block under the timing belt. literally, directly under. go audi.


----------



## Heist! (Aug 1, 2012)

deerhillj said:


> gonna need a vag cable, software, code chart ??
> 
> On the up side, won't have to worry about vac leaks


:d .


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

please tell me it has magnetic ride suspension


----------



## Heist! (Aug 1, 2012)

DeerhillJ said:


> please tell me it has magnetic ride suspension


I am surprised no suspension manufacturer has given this a try with Neodynium (sp) magnets.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

that is one hell of an ugly bike, are they going to pay people to get on that, if only it was a jeep bike


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Retread:

Audi Introduces New E-bike - Wörthersee Electric Bicycle | Mountain Bike Review
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/audi-e-bike-w%F6rthersee-789193.html


----------

